# Conspiracy Theories..



## Beach Kowboy

I have never been much of a conspiracy theorist myself. I do like to think I have an open mind and like to look at all angles when I see things. I would like to know more about a few things. First off being Sandy Hook.. There are a few things that bother me and I will add just one link, you can look for others if you are interested in digging any deeper. As Sandy hook was going down I told my fiance something strange was goin on. Then AFTER it was over, they said that Adam Lanza (bad guy) used an AR 15 (Assault Weapon) to kill his victims. Here is MY opinion on that.
First of, they say an AR 15 in an assault weapon. That is a term for a ****ing liberal..

Second, I wish the "coroner" had his facts straight. I will post a couple videos and you tell me what you think. I'm not sure if you remember but the coroner said EVERY wound was caused bu a bullet fired from an AR 15 and the bullets are designed to dump their entire energy inside the 'victim" and not to go through them. That is why where were no bullets outside any victims.. I'm not sure how many of you have ever been in combat or know that is not how the .223/5.56 is designed unless it might have been a drt ammo or some other frangible round. That is not what the "coroner" was talkin about though...

Personally, I have only ever seen one or 2 pics of Adam Lanza and both are somewhat cartoonish or hand drawn.. They don't even look like real pics. Also, why in the **** was Sandy Hook elementary demolished before any evidence could be taken. There was a $50 MILLION dollar grant to demolish and rebuild a $2 million school.. What gives??
Top Ten Reasons: Sandy Hook was an Elaborate Hoax | Veterans Today

I don't know how many of you ever heard of John Noveske but I knew him and have a few of his weapons actually. He posted on Facebook about Medications and mass killings/suicides. A day later he was killed in a single car accident.. Here is his post..






I have never been much of a conspiracy guy but things in the past few years are sure makin me want to open my eyes a little more!

First. Top Ten Reasons: Sandy Hook was an Elaborate Hoax | Veterans Today


----------



## SARGE7402

First you give our government too much credit. However, it is interesting that these mass shootings and these other events did not start until the medical community decided it was easier to drug kids into submission. Once had to arrest a kid that had stopped taking Ritilin cold turkey. He was not too tall or to ruggedly built, but it still took 600 plus pounds of cop to take him to the ground only to be pushed off like we were a bag of feathers. Scalled a 8' high chain link fence like it wasn't there. When we searched the car we found under his seat a 12 - 18" razor sharp home made bowie knife. He turned him self in about two hours later after taking his meds. he had no idea what had happened


----------



## The Resister

To my knowledge I was the first person to question the link between SSRIs and mass shootings, beginning with Patrick Purdy in 1989 (BTW, it happened on my birthday.)

Since that time there has never been a mass shooting where the following was not true:

The shooter was under the care / supervision of a psychologist or psychiatrist and in every instance I've studied the shooter was on a schedule of drugs called SSRIs. That's not theory, that's FACT.

Now, trying advocating that the mental health community be held liable for allowing people on dangerous drugs to run amok in society and you'll get shut down post haste. EVERYBODY thinks their depression is worthy of drugs.


----------



## jro1

outstanding post! Someone had to say it. I took a lot of flack from people for bringing up the very topic! Things were pretty normal pre 9/11, and then the mass surveillance started shortly after, hmm needed a good reason to spy on the world! Then there was the shootings, needed a good reason to disarm America! so don't put your aluminum foil hats on quite yet!


----------



## SARGE7402

Trust me having been there seeing the first hand results you don't have to work to0 hard to make me a believer


----------



## Beach Kowboy

Here are a few more. I remember the morning of 9/11. They said there was a plane headed toward DC and there were fighter jets to intercept it. Then, the next thing you hear is it 'crashed" in PA and the passengers we heroes. To this day I think we shot it down adn personally, I think it was the best move we could have done. I ust don't see why we covered it up. I have friends int he service that said the same thing with a wink wink nudge nudge type of thing.. The people will understand. Why LIE to us still!!!???

Why the majority of the public don't say something is beyond me! They must not give two shits about how things are going. That is my opinion of them. As long as they have their Iphones and frappechinos. It's all they are worried about right now!!

As for the Patriot Act. What MOST don't realise is they were tryin to get it passed BEFORE 9/11. oNCE 9-11 happened, it opened the floodgates.. Look up when the Patriot Act was conceived and then come talk to me!


----------



## pheniox17

a lot of sandy hook and conspiracy photos are on facebook (the page conspiracy watch)

the biggest link between this and other "events" are some photos, nothing special... but there is a small group of people every few years will be photographed next to government officials as "witnesses" some of these people (more so a woman and a girl) have to be the most unlucky people in the world, oh and reports of the people killed... don't match photo's with the US president the next day...


----------



## dannydefense

SARGE7402 said:


> First you give our government too much credit.


I'm not siding with or against any theory, but this statement does come up an awful lot and I'm not sure it's relevant.

We love to claim our government is incompetent, because it allows us a reason to excuse them for a lot of the stupid actions they take against their own people. They will trample all over the constitution in order to receive political funding and some measure of attention in the media, and then hold it up as the almighty document it is only when it serves their own purpose (you're damn right I'm talking about Feinstein right now, horrible sociopathic bitch that she is). On the public facing side, they are responsible for a lot of actions that make it easy to think they're incapable of pulling the wool over our eyes. Stupid government.

Yet, at the same time, these same idiots are instrumental in planning and executing covert ops all over the world; training, arming and backing public uprisings against regimes that they don't agree with, just one among various other social engineering tactics that they employ. The CIA took us into Afghanistan, and were instrumental in some of the biggest strikes against our enemies there. The old Force Recon teams did amazing things that most people still don't know about, SOCOM and MARSOC lead operations all over the world that are planned and executed in mere hours, and nobody knows what or even who hit them.

So while we cheer them on that they're capable of protecting our interests all over the world, at the same time we try and convince ourselves they're too stupid to trick us.

Which one is it?


----------



## pastornator

First of all, our government is anything BUT incompetent. We ARE being manipulated at an unprecidented rate and even the folks who should know better don't, and that largely because of this myth that "government is incompetent." 

Second, there are forces controlling our government that have nothing to do with elections, etc., but no one seems to be able to define those forces. Their hand can be felt, and I suspect that Soros has something to do with a lot of the stuff going on -- he is a government maker and breaker.

Third, McCarthy was right... And more so today if he were alive and reporting on the facts.

Fourth, I'm not a conspiracy nut -- no conspiracy actually stays together without someone talking. But this is beyond conspiracy. It is psycho-social manipulation on a world-wide meta-scale and it is because the effort is so large and pervasive that it is virtually invisible to the general populace. The movement is driven by philosophy -- well established philosophy that one can read if one takes the time -- but part of the process is to make sure that people discount that philosophy in favor of their fight of the day. Such was the stuff of Herbert Marcuse, the father of the current social moves in America.


----------



## Mish

Debunked
Your comprehensive answer to every Sandy Hook conspiracy theory - Salon.com

Sandy Hook Hoax Theories Explained: Why Newtown 'Truther' Arguments Don't Hold Up


----------



## Arizona Infidel

Beach Kowboy said:


> I have never been much of a conspiracy theorist myself. I do like to think I have an open mind and like to look at all angles when I see things. I would like to know more about a few things. First off being Sandy Hook.. There are a few things that bother me and I will add just one link, you can look for others if you are interested in digging any deeper. As Sandy hook was going down I told my fiance something strange was goin on. Then AFTER it was over, they said that Adam Lanza (bad guy) used an AR 15 (Assault Weapon) to kill his victims. Here is MY opinion on that.
> First of, they say an AR 15 in an assault weapon. That is a term for a ****ing liberal..
> 
> Second, I wish the "coroner" had his facts straight. I will post a couple videos and you tell me what you think. I'm not sure if you remember but the coroner said EVERY wound was caused bu a bullet fired from an AR 15 and the bullets are designed to dump their entire energy inside the 'victim" and not to go through them. That is why where were no bullets outside any victims.. I'm not sure how many of you have ever been in combat or know that is not how the .223/5.56 is designed unless it might have been a drt ammo or some other frangible round. That is not what the "coroner" was talkin about though...
> 
> Personally, I have only ever seen one or 2 pics of Adam Lanza and both are somewhat cartoonish or hand drawn.. They don't even look like real pics. Also, why in the **** was Sandy Hook elementary demolished before any evidence could be taken. There was a $50 MILLION dollar grant to demolish and rebuild a $2 million school.. What gives??
> Top Ten Reasons: Sandy Hook was an Elaborate Hoax | Veterans Today
> 
> I don't know how many of you ever heard of John Noveske but I knew him and have a few of his weapons actually. He posted on Facebook about Medications and mass killings/suicides. A day later he was killed in a single car accident.. Here is his post..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never been much of a conspiracy guy but things in the past few years are sure makin me want to open my eyes a little more!
> 
> First. Top Ten Reasons: Sandy Hook was an Elaborate Hoax | Veterans Today


All I'm saying is watch your back.


----------



## oldmurph58

Antidepressants can have a terrible effect on children, especially teen's with hormonal changes and brains that are still developing. They need to be used with extreme caution! look up any one of them and You will see the black box warning about this. As always good post Infidel


----------



## Charles Martel

I don't pretend to know what really happened at Sandy Hook...I think it's clear we're not getting the full story from the mainstream media, and I think it's incredibly suspicious that the place was bulldozed in short order after the tragedy, though. I also recall watching news helicopter footage in the early moments of the tragedy of police chasing an unknown assailant dressed in camo into the woods and arresting him. It was originally reported that this person was a second gunman, but that story and the video immediately disappeared, and the mainstream media never touched on this guy again. I've heard on mention of who this guy is/was, and what (if any) role he had in the shooting. 

In any event, I was disgusted by the way that the administration shamelessly seized on the tragedy to further their anti-gun, anti-second amendment agenda. And I wish the media would actually discuss the 10 ton elephant sitting in the room...the role that serotonin reuptake inhibitor medications seem to have on the individuals that commit these atrocities. 

If you want a good conspiracy theory with REAL substance (i.e. physical evidence), look into TWA flight 800 (the 747 that was said to spontaneously erupt into a ball of flames in the sky off the coast of Long Island, New York, in 1996). There's very little doubt in my mind the true nature of that event was covered up. There's a couple really well done documentaries on Netflix about it...I'd recommend checking them out.


----------



## Mish

Maybe I missed it somewhere but can someone please explain to me why they would stage/coverup such an event? Are you suggesting that all the children involved are still alive? I'm not trying to be an ass. I'm actually curious what the motives would be.


----------



## Beach Kowboy

Mish said:


> Debunked
> Your comprehensive answer to every Sandy Hook conspiracy theory - Salon.com
> 
> Sandy Hook Hoax Theories Explained: Why Newtown 'Truther' Arguments Don't Hold Up


I looked over the links but they don't mention what I was talking about. The coroner said they were all killed with the "AR-15 Bushmaster Assault Rifle with high capacity clips" and the there were no bullets ot find because they are designed to dump energy. That is not how they work. Apparently Lanza was an expert operator because he shot 27 people with only one of them still living. There are professional operators that don't get those kinds of hits..Check out these numbers Sandy Hook: "All-time World Accuracy Record" Shoots Down Lone Gunman Story: Shots Fired / Number Killed Ratio (26:1 or 96.2% Accurate) ... better than Al Capone's Shooters at St. Valentines Day Massacre Using Machineguns. | Conspiracy Theories

Next, I don't see why they got a $50 MILLION dollar grant to demolish and rebuild the school before any pics were taken of the inside. How many videos do we see of crime scenes these days?! They are all over. The news,police and civilians with camera phones are EVERYWHERE!! But no pics or vids of the scene anywhere except for when it was all happening. There are just to many questions that are not adding up for me to believe it all happened like they say. Anyone that truly believes what the government tells them get what they deserve!! I just don't see why more people are asking questions. Not just thins, there are all kinds of things.

And about John Noveske, I woul dbet dollars to pesos that some "big pharma" was behind his "accident"! They are making BILLIONS AND BILLIONS of dollars of those meds. Could you imagine what would happen if people found out they are what is causing these shootings?!


----------



## Charles Martel

dannydefense said:


> I'm not siding with or against any theory, but this statement does come up an awful lot and I'm not sure it's relevant.
> 
> We love to claim our government is incompetent, because it allows us a reason to excuse them for a lot of the stupid actions they take against their own people. They will trample all over the constitution in order to receive political funding and some measure of attention in the media, and then hold it up as the almighty document it is only when it serves their own purpose (you're damn right I'm talking about Feinstein right now, horrible sociopathic bitch that she is). On the public facing side, they are responsible for a lot of actions that make it easy to think they're incapable of pulling the wool over our eyes. Stupid government.
> 
> Yet, at the same time, these same idiots are instrumental in planning and executing covert ops all over the world; training, arming and backing public uprisings against regimes that they don't agree with, just one among various other social engineering tactics that they employ. The CIA took us into Afghanistan, and were instrumental in some of the biggest strikes against our enemies there. The old Force Recon teams did amazing things that most people still don't know about, SOCOM and MARSOC lead operations all over the world that are planned and executed in mere hours, and nobody knows what or even who hit them.
> 
> So while we cheer them on that they're capable of protecting our interests all over the world, at the same time we try and convince ourselves they're too stupid to trick us.
> 
> Which one is it?


Agreed, I think some segments of government are hopelessly bloated and incompetent (the DMV, public transportation, etc.). Others, are hyper-competent. America's covert agencies are the best in the world. They are streamlined and remarkably effective. There is no doubt in my mind that elements of the government could pull of an incredibly intricate false flag operation.


----------



## Silverback

Mish said:


> Maybe I missed it somewhere but can someone please explain to me why they would stage/coverup such an event? Are you suggesting that all the children involved are still alive? I'm not trying to be an ass. I'm actually curious what the motives would be.


I question how old the guy in Camo was, was he ex-military, currently enlisted? There are all kinds of lights on the matter that those in charge would not want shining if it had anything to do with the policies they set forth. They also have the money $50 million dollars of it in this case, to cover up anything that can make them look bad. PTSD is real. It does not have to be about the kids being alive or dead, Was the claimed shooter even there in reality? or was he just another innocent scapegoat for what really happened? These are just questions we all should ask. I do not subscribe to many conspiracies as reality, but I like to listen as to sometimes on rare occasion the numbers add up.


----------



## Beach Kowboy

Mish said:


> Maybe I missed it somewhere but can someone please explain to me why they would stage/coverup such an event? Are you suggesting that all the children involved are still alive? I'm not trying to be an ass. I'm actually curious what the motives would be.


I don't claim to know what happened. I just have a few questions that are not adding up. If you check out my above post, you will see what I am asking. As for did it happen and are the kids alive. I have no idea. Sometimes I truly wonder if it ever happened. And sometimes I just think there might have been a shooting and they are saying he used an AR 15 when he did not. I mean come on, not one bullet went thru a 5/6 year old?! Really...And he hit 27 and killed 26 of them is why there were none at the hospital to question?! Personally, I don't put anything beyond our government. They will do whatever it takes to get what they want. Check out Operation Northwoods Operation Northwoods - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia It is a declassified false flag event they were going to do. They were going to commit acts of terrorism HERE so they could have their reason.. Do PEOPLE THINK THEY WOULDN'T DO IT AGAIN?!

As for the flight 800, there were several witnesses that said they saw a "ball of fire" or missile that hit the plane.. That was a cover up all day long IMO..

Just like the one that went down on 9/11 in the PA field. I would bet my right nut we shot it down. And we should have! They were going to die anyway, might as well take em out before they fly into another building. They even said they were scrambling jet and then you never heard anything else about that. The passengers were "heroes". The public is very gullible...


----------



## James m

Mental health treatment is basically torture. That's why these people do this kind of stuff. Basically they tie you to something that looks like a lethal injection bed then leave you there for hours after injecting you with needles. They are allowed to 'restrain' you read wrestled to the ground and today, tazed. Then they decide to put you on pills that you don't really need or want but are forced to take or it goes back to the beginning. It goes around in circles till bang pop pop pop.

The pills rob you of your mental capacity. Alot like a zombie lol. There's your zombies!


----------



## Charles Martel

Mish said:


> Maybe I missed it somewhere but can someone please explain to me why they would stage/coverup such an event? Are you suggesting that all the children involved are still alive? I'm not trying to be an ass. I'm actually curious what the motives would be.


I think it's clear what the potential motives are/were.






By staging something like Sandy Hook, those seeking to disarm the American people could ride a wave of popular support for stricter gun control laws. In short, they could seize upon the crisis to do things they normally couldn't do.

Our government has done far worse. Our history is littered with false flag events. Look up the Gulf of Tonkin event. Our government staged false attacks on American ships to justify our entrance into the Vietnam War. Those involved have since admitted as much.

No, those children were definitely killed at Sandy Hook. Whomever is responsible, it is a tragedy that of terrible proportions. A former member of my community lost a child in the attack. I'm not sure the official narrative adds up, though (FWIW, the father who lost his child in the tragedy doubts the official story, too).


----------



## oldmurph58

Beach Kowboy said:


> I looked over the links but they don't mention what I was talking about. The coroner said they were all killed with the "AR-15 Bushmaster Assault Rifle with high capacity clips" and the there were no bullets ot find because they are designed to dump energy. That is not how they work. Apparently Lanza was an expert operator because he shot 27 people with only one of them still living. There are professional operators that don't get those kinds of hits..Check out these numbers Sandy Hook: "All-time World Accuracy Record" Shoots Down Lone Gunman Story: Shots Fired / Number Killed Ratio (26:1 or 96.2% Accurate) ... better than Al Capone's Shooters at St. Valentines Day Massacre Using Machineguns. | Conspiracy Theories
> 
> Next, I don't see why they got a $50 MILLION dollar grant to demolish and rebuild the school before any pics were taken of the inside. How many videos do we see of crime scenes these days?! They are all over. The news,police and civilians with camera phones are EVERYWHERE!! But no pics or vids of the scene anywhere except for when it was all happening. There are just to many questions that are not adding up for me to believe it all happened like they say. Anyone that truly believes what the government tells them get what they deserve!! I just don't see why more people are asking questions. Not just thins, there are all kinds of things.
> 
> And about John Noveske, I woul dbet dollars to pesos that some "big pharma" was behind his "accident"! They are making BILLIONS AND BILLIONS of dollars of those meds. Could you imagine what would happen if people found out they are what is causing these shootings?!


I've seen m-16 wounds, there's an exit wound.


----------



## Beach Kowboy

oldmurph58 said:


> I've seen m-16 wounds, there's an exit wound.


Thank you. And 27 people mostly 5/6 year olds and no exit wounds?!


----------



## Denton

Beach Kowboy said:


> Thank you. And 27 people mostly 5/6 year olds and no exit wounds?!


That would be hard to imagine even if the weapon had been a handgun, huh?


----------



## Beach Kowboy

Denton said:


> That would be hard to imagine even if the weapon had been a handgun, huh?


That's what I say. And having a 96/98% kill ratio isn't bad either..


----------



## oldmurph58

Mish cant get reply with a quote to work, I don't know how anyone could do somethin so horrible as to kill kids. I know you take care of em at least i think you do, and might wanna kill em sometime, lol, but that was the most horrible situation i can imagine and i got a good imaginationn


----------



## Charles Martel

oldmurph58 said:


> I've seen m-16 wounds, there's an exit wound.


No question...5.56/.223 penetrates incredibly well. Small bodies would not have the mass to keep a .55 grain projectile travelling at 3,000 ft./second from going out the other side. I've shot more than one coyote with .55 grain .223 bullets, and they almost always leave an exit wound on the other side.


----------



## Slippy

dannydefense said:


> I'm not siding with or against any theory, but this statement does come up an awful lot and I'm not sure it's relevant.
> 
> We love to claim our government is incompetent, because it allows us a reason to excuse them for a lot of the stupid actions they take against their own people. They will trample all over the constitution in order to receive political funding and some measure of attention in the media, and then hold it up as the almighty document it is only when it serves their own purpose (you're damn right I'm talking about Feinstein right now, horrible sociopathic bitch that she is). On the public facing side, they are responsible for a lot of actions that make it easy to think they're incapable of pulling the wool over our eyes. Stupid government.
> 
> Yet, at the same time, these same idiots are instrumental in planning and executing covert ops all over the world; training, arming and backing public uprisings against regimes that they don't agree with, just one among various other social engineering tactics that they employ. The CIA took us into Afghanistan, and were instrumental in some of the biggest strikes against our enemies there. The old Force Recon teams did amazing things that most people still don't know about, SOCOM and MARSOC lead operations all over the world that are planned and executed in mere hours, and nobody knows what or even who hit them.
> 
> So while we cheer them on that they're capable of protecting our interests all over the world, at the same time we try and convince ourselves they're too stupid to trick us.
> 
> Which one is it?


First; Excellent Post my friend!
"Which one is it?"...It is Both. We often cite Incompetence of the Federal Government when we go about our daily, monthly or annual business with the Feds due to the massive amounts of red tape bureaucracy. We cite Incompetence when the Federal Government takes a simple thing and turns it into a complex thing. We cite incompetency when we see a logical thing turned into an illogical thing by the Feds.

But do not for one second believe that all that comes from the Federal Government is incompetence. Many of you who were/are in the military see the AWESOME display of Weaponry and Technology. That is one example of a very Competent Government. True, some of the technology was developed privately but also some was financed, developed and refined by the good old USA G-Men.

So I believe not in conspiracy but in a high level plan that is orchestrated by powerful competent men and women, some directly involved in Government and others indirectly.


----------



## Mish

My computer just got really slow at work while I was trying to look stuff up on this topic!!! Those bastards are messing with me!! They don't want me to find the truth!! hehe


----------



## James m

It's either malware or its a good friend of Edward snowden


----------



## StarPD45

Who is Obama's Hastur?


----------



## Slippy

Mish said:


> My computer just got really slow at work while I was trying to look stuff up on this topic!!! Those bastards are messing with me!! They don't want me to find the truth!! hehe


Mishie,
It could be your computer trying to keep up with those lips changing colors which gives Inor a seizure! Would love to see a new avatar depicting something humping Montana Rancher's John Deere tractor?!?!


----------



## dannydefense

Mish said:


> Debunked
> Your comprehensive answer to every Sandy Hook conspiracy theory - Salon.com
> 
> Sandy Hook Hoax Theories Explained: Why Newtown 'Truther' Arguments Don't Hold Up


Psst, Mish... you just posted two of the most lefty media outlets you could have possibly posted from. If Jesus was here in person, these guys would try and turn him into a vegetarian and convert him to Islam to make sure he was tolerant enough for their views.


----------



## Inor

dannydefense said:


> Psst, Mish... you just posted two of the most lefty media outlets you could have possibly posted from. If Jesus was here in person, these guys would try and turn him into a vegetarian and convert him to Islam to make sure he was tolerant enough for their views.


Danny -

Mish is our token liberal. We keep her around because we like her icons.  Although this new lips thing is making me twitch and drool more than normal.


----------



## Mish

Holy shit!!! Am I a liberal?!! Can someone help me?!! What's wrong with me!! hehe

You no likie the lips?!! Damn! Should I change them?!


----------



## Mish

dannydefense said:


> Psst, Mish... you just posted two of the most lefty media outlets you could have possibly posted from. If Jesus was here in person, these guys would try and turn him into a vegetarian and convert him to Islam to make sure he was tolerant enough for their views.


Why would I post from an angle that you've already read?!! The idea is to get another side of a story, not to always agree with what I read on here.


----------



## Mish

These good folks say that the AR-15 style gun was never taken inside the school? What guns were used...
UPDATE: State Police Confirm Weapons Used in Newtown Shootings


----------



## oddapple

I didn't think anyone believed sandy crook or boston either? Like odumma's nobel prize and fainting women?


----------



## Mish

oddapple said:


> i didn't think anyone believed sandy crook or boston either? Like odumma's nobel prize and fainting women?


<*slap*>


----------



## oldmurph58

oddapple said:


> I didn't think anyone believed sandy crook or boston either? Like odumma's nobel prize and fainting women?


lost on the boston part bro i'm home watchin for the rest of us


----------



## Inor

Thanks Mish! I like this avatar MUCH better!


----------



## inceptor

Inor said:


> Thanks Mish! I like this avatar MUCH better!


And she is telling the truth. At least the psycho part. :lol:


----------



## Mish

inceptor said:


> And she is telling the truth. At least the psycho part. :lol:


Would you expect any less?! I am hanging around with the likes of you! hehe


----------



## dannydefense

Mish said:


> Why would I post from an angle that you've already read?!! The idea is to get another side of a story, not to always agree with what I read on here.


Nice try, but no. The point has nothing to do with what I have or haven't read, or the obviously misled assumption that I am close minded enough to only read media that I subjectively agree with.

The point is those two particular rags have made no pretense as to where there allegiances lie (pun fully intended), and could care less about the fact that they are beyond biased in their reporting. They are about as reliable as "I heard it from a friend, who knows a guy".


----------



## Leon

Interesting posts, I'll share a little anecdote for you to breathe out some of this stress on my chest.

SO, started working for a new powersports brand here in the states, you may have seen my other post. What I do is run the shop (dealership) that is closely related to the company that manufactures the machines. Ok, it's been chaos from the get go. I open the store with 1: very little inventory to show. We go through it so fast selling that we can't keep much in to even look at. 2: I have NO direction or oversight whatsoever. My schedule is an abstract concept. I cannot get calls through to the bosses when I need their say so. 3: the boss lady is (what appears to be- and not just to me-) a flake nut crazy. Then I find out yeah, she's been with a pretty bad hombre was abusive to an acute degree and had her last place basically stolen by the felon, then to top that she lost her sister in a house fire and was on Adavan prescribed by her head shrinker.

Ok let me back up. When I talk to the lady over the phone, she is constantly sounding like she's crying or has been blubbering for a few hours. She sounds drugged or drunk, more like drugged. Incoherent, babbling etc going off on tangents that have no bearing on the conversation and even wild shifts in mood. I'm just a professional trying to run a dealership and be a good employee. Then I look up Adavan, which she tells me she is getting off of.

Holy sh%$&. Of all the antidepressants on the list at Wikipedia, Adavan has a whole subsection article about its dangerous side effects and frankly nightmarish withdrawals that can last the better part of week. Holy smokes man, just because your situation has you down? The article read like a play by play of my last two weeks. Now I get it a little more. These drugs, doctors DO NOT UNDERSTAND WHY they affect the human brain the way they do, they just guess and hope. That is called a practice. And to top that I think she said they were mixing it with abilify? No damn wonder she seems to me like a basket case shut in nutjob. She's all drugged up doesn't even know it. Coming OFF the drugs is what's got her all up in knots. That and she's having stomach trouble too.

But now about me. I have been putting up with this for too damn long over the past month or so. People will come in saying she said this, she said that, and she's either lying to them or truly has no idea what's happening at her shop, which I can understand seeing as she's not there when she says she will be. This operation is incoherent at best, and that's got a lot to do with her. I have the feeling she was always a little spacy, but damn. Best I can get of her sometimes is mumbling and sniffling, WHILE trying to make good on what a customer is relaying right in front of me. Several customers have just rolled their eyes at me when I put them on with her. She doesn't answer the phone barely, and now she's pulling this dumb act when her financial lady jumps my shit. Check this out:

I come in the other day, find out that all the side by side vehicles are missing their batteries. So not only can I not move them or show them, TWO OF THEM ARE IN FOR SERVICE AND DO NOT BELONG TO US! She had Bobby take their batteries out and put them into new units and sold them to other customers. Can I get some input here? Isn't that felony theft by taking? I read that some good old boys running a U-haul were charged with multiple felonies after taking out engines and replacing them with old crappy ones, as far as I know the law sees no difference between a battery and an engine specifically. Am I right? Taking someone else's car battery and selling it is just against the law period. Correct? Even if it's in your shop.

Long story short, I go to the auto parts store and take 300 from my last sale in cash and replaced the fuxxing batteries. Before someone came and arrested me or her or ALL of us and sort it out later. Tammy, the butch that works for her, gets mad at me and so does the boss lady. What? Ok how the F&%(*& can I move a side by side without a battery it's a 1170lb vehicle. Not like walking a motorbike into the driveway I'll say that. Well, they have to accept it because the batteries are back in the machines and nobody's going to jail. That should have taught them BOTH a lesson in not screwing around and getting things done. Nope.

I get in today, find units gone and a man who has one with us on consignment waiting to pick it back up, he's decided against selling it and wants it back.

I have no information to go on whatsoever, boss and Tammy said NOTHING, no note nothing. He says he's been trying her all day and no answer, mailbox full. I get the same, no answer mailbox full. Ten times in a row. This guy goes out to start it and its dead. I go look. The god dang battery is missing AGAIN. Someone TOOK his friggin battery and put it in ANOTHER side by side and sold it. Likely Tammy or boss or hell who knows?! Santa claus? The chupacabra? I'm not ruling anything out at this point I have nothing to go on.

So I finally tell the guy look, I got nothing man all I can say is come back tomorrow when this is sorted out or...?

He looks at me and says he's fine with calling the sheriff's dept.

Shit gets real, I bomb her phone finally get through to her, I put her on with him and ten minutes of rambling later about how she's number one sales in the local list, he's fed up and understandably so. The boss is trying to get him to come pick her up so she can have him take her to a place and get a new battery. I intervene and tell her yo, there is an advanced auto parts IN THE OTHER PARKING LOT let me take cash and go over and get one toss it back in myself. She goes yeah, just solve the problem and be done with it. I go over, get the part, toss it in, replace a fuse, the guys motor wasn't running right. I fix that too, he's happy we shake hands he's on his way. Problem solved.

Then I get a call from Tammy telling me I have no customer service skills and basically insulting me in person. After all the crap that goes on here I'm fuming. Really? I kept this place running by the seat of my ass for how many weeks, sold thousands of dollars worth of inventory regularly and WHAT? I'm the asshole for conducting upright business? She starts yakking about how I should have made up a story like I found out it was leaking so it's being serviced? Even though he demands it right now today he's not asking twice? So I just pause and said "So you're saying you want me to lie to customers?" and she's gets pissy. Rightfully I got pissy back and cited how neither she nor the boss is here paying attention to things or even involved in any way other than causing problems.

Oh then Tammy tries pulling this shit where instead of my hours that I worked, she wants to pay me for the gas I spent driving back and forth and that's it. I explained to her what my hours were and what they owed me as agreed upon at hire, which she refuted and assured me to only pay myself gas and what I spent doing work for them out of pocket until she can justify or check my hours or something.

Nope, that's not the way it goes. I get in touch with the boss again, let her know I'm not doing this with Tammy and if they don't want people working don't call me in, if they don't want to lose money on batteries they need to have some in the damn machines. I start to explain to her what hours I've worked and what they owe me, and this lady friggin started raising her voice and talking about if I want to threaten her she'll ( ) at which point I tried asking who is threatening anyone when she starts going off on a tangent about how she's number one and she can sell them so in this shop everyone loves each other and they do things for stuff because they care and....

At this point I interrupted and said hey, I don't need to hear all that there's just a matter of my hours being paid and this thing with Tammy insulting me to my face for doing what I'm told by you, at which point she starts asking me what I feel that I am owed to which I replied "what was agreed upon as my wage for the hours I have worked here". So she caves and says something incoherently ok, I'll give you three hundred on (unintelligible) outside or what um...yes.

I took that as pay yourself for your recorded hours, which I did. Nothing more, but she still owes me a good hundred fifty that I'm going to just let slide because I didn't end up spending anything on the trip we took to Virginia for Ducks Unlimited.

Needless to say, I don't know if I'm working here anymore even if she calls. But back in line with the topic of this thread, yes this is first hand dealing with people on these mind altering drugs and I for one can attest to the just insane nature of people on these medications. I'm sorry but she ADMITS she's crazy and this is crazy, while half slobbering into her phone.

It's so crazy it's got me thinking I'M crazy. Be honest folks how would you see this situation?


----------



## Slippy

Leon said:


> Interesting posts, I'll share a little anecdote for you to breathe out some of this stress on my chest.
> 
> SO, started working for a new powersports brand here in the states, you may have seen my other post. What I do is run the shop (dealership) that is closely related to the company that manufactures the machines. Ok, it's been chaos from the get go. I open the store with 1: very little inventory to show. We go through it so fast selling that we can't keep much in to even look at. 2: I have NO direction or oversight whatsoever. My schedule is an abstract concept. I cannot get calls through to the bosses when I need their say so. 3: the boss lady is (what appears to be- and not just to me-) a flake nut crazy. Then I find out yeah, she's been with a pretty bad hombre was abusive to an acute degree and had her last place basically stolen by the felon, then to top that she lost her sister in a house fire and was on Adavan prescribed by her head shrinker.
> 
> Ok let me back up. When I talk to the lady over the phone, she is constantly sounding like she's crying or has been blubbering for a few hours. She sounds drugged or drunk, more like drugged. Incoherent, babbling etc going off on tangents that have no bearing on the conversation and even wild shifts in mood. I'm just a professional trying to run a dealership and be a good employee. Then I look up Adavan, which she tells me she is getting off of.
> 
> Holy sh%$&. Of all the antidepressants on the list at Wikipedia, Adavan has a whole subsection article about its dangerous side effects and frankly nightmarish withdrawals that can last the better part of week. Holy smokes man, just because your situation has you down? The article read like a play by play of my last two weeks. Now I get it a little more. These drugs, doctors DO NOT UNDERSTAND WHY they affect the human brain the way they do, they just guess and hope. That is called a practice. And to top that I think she said they were mixing it with abilify? No damn wonder she seems to me like a basket case shut in nutjob. She's all drugged up doesn't even know it. Coming OFF the drugs is what's got her all up in knots. That and she's having stomach trouble too.
> 
> But now about me. I have been putting up with this for too damn long over the past month or so. People will come in saying she said this, she said that, and she's either lying to them or truly has no idea what's happening at her shop, which I can understand seeing as she's not there when she says she will be. This operation is incoherent at best, and that's got a lot to do with her. I have the feeling she was always a little spacy, but damn. Best I can get of her sometimes is mumbling and sniffling, WHILE trying to make good on what a customer is relaying right in front of me. Several customers have just rolled their eyes at me when I put them on with her. She doesn't answer the phone barely, and now she's pulling this dumb act when her financial lady jumps my shit. Check this out:
> 
> I come in the other day, find out that all the side by side vehicles are missing their batteries. So not only can I not move them or show them, TWO OF THEM ARE IN FOR SERVICE AND DO NOT BELONG TO US! She had Bobby take their batteries out and put them into new units and sold them to other customers. Can I get some input here? Isn't that felony theft by taking? I read that some good old boys running a U-haul were charged with multiple felonies after taking out engines and replacing them with old crappy ones, as far as I know the law sees no difference between a battery and an engine specifically. Am I right? Taking someone else's car battery and selling it is just against the law period. Correct? Even if it's in your shop.
> 
> Long story short, I go to the auto parts store and take 300 from my last sale in cash and replaced the fuxxing batteries. Before someone came and arrested me or her or ALL of us and sort it out later. Tammy, the butch that works for her, gets mad at me and so does the boss lady. What? Ok how the F&%(*& can I move a side by side without a battery it's a 1170lb vehicle. Not like walking a motorbike into the driveway I'll say that. Well, they have to accept it because the batteries are back in the machines and nobody's going to jail. That should have taught them BOTH a lesson in not screwing around and getting things done. Nope.
> 
> I get in today, find units gone and a man who has one with us on consignment waiting to pick it back up, he's decided against selling it and wants it back.
> 
> I have no information to go on whatsoever, boss and Tammy said NOTHING, no note nothing. He says he's been trying her all day and no answer, mailbox full. I get the same, no answer mailbox full. Ten times in a row. This guy goes out to start it and its dead. I go look. The god dang battery is missing AGAIN. Someone TOOK his friggin battery and put it in ANOTHER side by side and sold it. Likely Tammy or boss or hell who knows?! Santa claus? The chupacabra? I'm not ruling anything out at this point I have nothing to go on.
> 
> So I finally tell the guy look, I got nothing man all I can say is come back tomorrow when this is sorted out or...?
> 
> He looks at me and says he's fine with calling the sheriff's dept.
> 
> Shit gets real, I bomb her phone finally get through to her, I put her on with him and ten minutes of rambling later about how she's number one sales in the local list, he's fed up and understandably so. The boss is trying to get him to come pick her up so she can have him take her to a place and get a new battery. I intervene and tell her yo, there is an advanced auto parts IN THE OTHER PARKING LOT let me take cash and go over and get one toss it back in myself. She goes yeah, just solve the problem and be done with it. I go over, get the part, toss it in, replace a fuse, the guys motor wasn't running right. I fix that too, he's happy we shake hands he's on his way. Problem solved.
> 
> Then I get a call from Tammy telling me I have no customer service skills and basically insulting me in person. After all the crap that goes on here I'm fuming. Really? I kept this place running by the seat of my ass for how many weeks, sold thousands of dollars worth of inventory regularly and WHAT? I'm the asshole for conducting upright business? She starts yakking about how I should have made up a story like I found out it was leaking so it's being serviced? Even though he demands it right now today he's not asking twice? So I just pause and said "So you're saying you want me to lie to customers?" and she's gets pissy. Rightfully I got pissy back and cited how neither she nor the boss is here paying attention to things or even involved in any way other than causing problems.
> 
> Oh then Tammy tries pulling this shit where instead of my hours that I worked, she wants to pay me for the gas I spent driving back and forth and that's it. I explained to her what my hours were and what they owed me as agreed upon at hire, which she refuted and assured me to only pay myself gas and what I spent doing work for them out of pocket until she can justify or check my hours or something.
> 
> Nope, that's not the way it goes. I get in touch with the boss again, let her know I'm not doing this with Tammy and if they don't want people working don't call me in, if they don't want to lose money on batteries they need to have some in the damn machines. I start to explain to her what hours I've worked and what they owe me, and this lady friggin started raising her voice and talking about if I want to threaten her she'll ( ) at which point I tried asking who is threatening anyone when she starts going off on a tangent about how she's number one and she can sell them so in this shop everyone loves each other and they do things for stuff because they care and....
> 
> At this point I interrupted and said hey, I don't need to hear all that there's just a matter of my hours being paid and this thing with Tammy insulting me to my face for doing what I'm told by you, at which point she starts asking me what I feel that I am owed to which I replied "what was agreed upon as my wage for the hours I have worked here". So she caves and says something incoherently ok, I'll give you three hundred on (unintelligible) outside or what um...yes.
> 
> I took that as pay yourself for your recorded hours, which I did. Nothing more, but she still owes me a good hundred fifty that I'm going to just let slide because I didn't end up spending anything on the trip we took to Virginia for Ducks Unlimited.
> 
> Needless to say, I don't know if I'm working here anymore even if she calls. But back in line with the topic of this thread, yes this is first hand dealing with people on these mind altering drugs and I for one can attest to the just insane nature of people on these medications. I'm sorry but she ADMITS she's crazy and this is crazy, while half slobbering into her phone.
> 
> It's so crazy it's got me thinking I'M crazy. Be honest folks how would you see this situation?


Holy Shit Leon, I need a drink or 5 before I respond with any coherent thoughts! That is crazy!


----------



## pheniox17

Leon is their anything you can do about it?? she sounds absolutely nuts


----------



## Beach Kowboy

Sounds to me like you are pulling cash out of your pocket and having to pull teeth to get paid. If it were me, I would walk away and never look back. I have seen if before. You will end up losing money on this deal.. Is there any way you can go over the 2 womens heads to someone else? If not, it is a lose lose situation. I would start lookin for another place to work it it were me.


----------



## Mish

Beach Kowboy said:


> I don't claim to know what happened. I just have a few questions that are not adding up. If you check out my above post, you will see what I am asking. As for did it happen and are the kids alive. I have no idea. Sometimes I truly wonder if it ever happened. And sometimes I just think there might have been a shooting and they are saying he used an AR 15 when he did not. *I mean come on, not one bullet went thru a 5/6 year old?* Really...And he hit 27 and killed 26 of them is why there were none at the hospital to question?! Personally, I don't put anything beyond our government. They will do whatever it takes to get what they want. Check !out Operation Northwoods Operation Northwoods - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia It is a declassified false flag event they were going to do. They were going to commit acts of terrorism HERE so they could have their reason.. Do PEOPLE THINK THEY WOULDN'T DO IT AGAIN?!


Where did you read that no bullets went through the children? I wish I had the link right now but I don't. (will look for it if needed) I read that some of the children's bodies were basically blown a part and were unrecognizable. They had to be identified by their clothing. That might also be the reason for the picture not being shown to the public. I can't pretend to know anything about shooting accuracy but I would think if you gathered up a bunch of people in a corner and started shooting, at close range, your accuracy would probably be ridiculously high. As far as the 50 million for demo and a whole new school? I don't know, is that really a lot? How much should that cost?


----------



## Beach Kowboy

I will see if I can find the links about the bullets. If anyone else has seen it and knows where the link is. Feel free to post it. I have to go out and check for calves and will be an hour or so. I will look for it when I get back..


----------



## Charles Martel

Beach Kowboy said:


> Sounds to me like you are pulling cash out of your pocket and having to pull teeth to get paid. If it were me, I would walk away and never look back. I have seen if before. You will end up losing money on this deal.. Is there any way you can go over the 2 womens heads to someone else? If not, it is a lose lose situation. I would start lookin for another place to work it it were me.


Seriously, man. I would walk away and never look back.

I speak from experience when I say that life is WAY too short to spend any amount of it working under miserable conditions and with miserable people. When one door closes, another opens. You'll find something better. I walked away from a really high paying job, working for the biggest douchebag of an Operations Manager in the history of the oil and gas industry (he made my life absolutely miserable). I quit that job without having any type of backup plan, and moved back to Utah (where I was born) without so much as a pot to piss in. Without any job prospects, I started a little business that tied us over until I got another full time gig. The business took off and I still have a cushy project level position at a local Utah geotech firm that gives me medical benefits and a nice regular paycheck. I wouldn't have any of this if I had stayed at my hellish job in Eastern Wyoming.

I'm telling you, man, something better will come along. Just walk away.


----------



## oldmurph58

I was at the Utah parks and monument site, you did the right thing.


----------



## Beach Kowboy

Mish, here is that video of the coroner saying that. He also said he has more experience with "guns" than most pathologists which would mean he is VERY experienced. Listen between the 5:45 and 6:60 time frame on the video. He said this long gun bullet is designed to dump all it's energy inside and the "bullet stay IN".. That is totally false and anyone that know 5.56 or .223 or most other calibers unless they are shooting drt or some kind of frangible round. VERY SELDOM does the bullet stay in with a rifle...


----------



## Beach Kowboy

When this all happened I didn't even think about it being shady until I listened to him live on air and he said that. That immediately made me throw up a red flag and I started lookin deeper.. The $50 million for a new school. The thing that gets me is even if it does cost $50 million to build a new one. Why in the **** spend that kind of money when the school is perfectly intact. There were no explosions to cause structural damage! Government are so broke but will spend that kind of money to replace a new school. Also, why did they have security there up until the demolition so NOBODY could see anything or take pictures?! I have NEVER heard of keep a crime scene secure for that friggin long.. Something is just off here. In MY personal opinion...


----------



## Beach Kowboy

Check this out and be sure to watch the video.. Video: National School Safety Expert: Sandy Hook shooting was a fraud Washington's Blog


----------



## Charles Martel

Here's the video I mentioned earlier of police chasing a man wearing camo pants into the woods behind the school and arresting him. It was originally reported that this guy was a second shooting suspect. Towards the end of the video there is an eyewitness who tells reporters that the man was taken into custody and left in the FRONT seat of a police cruiser.

How many of us would receive similar treatment by police if we had been arrested fleeing the site of one of the worst mass shootings in this country's history?






Here's video of media reports stating in no uncertain language that a "second shooter" was pulled out of the woods by police. The media has never even attempted to ID (much less investigate) this guy.






Interesting stuff, anyway.


----------



## oddapple

I'm glad everyone knows what a sleazy fake that was. They were having airhead dumbell "oh my living stain!" Drama fits and attacking anyone who said "how can you be that much of a fool?" - CT has let real evil have it's way and run their lives. That's too much of a sick gerbil. Reward of their vanity and ways.


----------



## Charles Martel

Beach Kowboy said:


> When this all happened I didn't even think about it being shady until I listened to him live on air and he said that. That immediately made me throw up a red flag and I started lookin deeper.. The $50 million for a new school. The thing that gets me is even if it does cost $50 million to build a new one. Why in the **** spend that kind of money when the school is perfectly intact. There were no explosions to cause structural damage! Government are so broke but will spend that kind of money to replace a new school. Also, why did they have security there up until the demolition so NOBODY could see anything or take pictures?! I have NEVER heard of keep a crime scene secure for that friggin long.. Something is just off here. In MY personal opinion...


This is what originally caused me to look deeper, too. My spidey senses immediately started to tingle when I learned that the school had been bulldozed so soon after the event. No other school shooting in US history, not even the Columbine tragedy, caused the authorities to tear down an entire facility like this. It just doesn't make sense.

I didn't know about the security that remained in place until the building was demolished. That only heightens my suspicion. My sister and her family lived in Littleton Colorado during the Columbine shooting. Her (then) teenage daughters were attending Columbine High when the shooting happened...fortunately both girls were ditching school with their air force cadet boyfriends and were in Colorado Springs (unbeknownst to their parents) the day it went down. I visited Columbine a few days after the shooting, and we were pretty much free to wander the place (only the library and the cafeteria were restricted areas). I still have a handful green glass shards that I collected on the sidewalk adjacent to the library where the huge windows had been shot out. There was no security to speak of.

The whole thing, including the administration's response to the tragedy, wreaks to high heaven.


----------



## Beach Kowboy

And nobody was apparently hired to clean up the blood or any other bodily fluids. Another red flag..


----------



## Goose

Beach Kowboy, It is your right to believe what you want, but coming from someone who lives in sandy hook and has family who worked in that school- You're wrong. What happened that day actually happened. No cover ups, no conspiracies, end of story.


----------



## Silverback

Either I am going to say WHOOOW powerpost there, or the NSA is watching Cowboy.


----------



## oddapple

Goose said:


> Beach Kowboy, It is your right to believe what you want, but coming from someone who lives in sandy hook and has family who worked in that school- You're wrong. What happened that day actually happened. No cover ups, no conspiracies, end of story.


Too many people, based on evidence and behaviors of people and disaster "actors" as well, you can say that all you want to, but it's just not believable. Too much has come out and people are largely just insulted and grossed out that they were shoveled that and they should be. Disaster actors. Tacky tacky tacky


----------



## paraquack

I hate getting into these discussions , but I must. When the NewTown shooting came down, I swear I saw an officer remove an AR type firearm from the trunk of the car. Then they say it is what he used in the attack. Anybody else remember it that way or is mind playing tricks on me?


----------



## Beach Kowboy

paraquack said:


> I hate getting into these discussions , but I must. When the NewTown shooting came down, I swear I saw an officer remove an AR type firearm from the trunk of the car. Then they say it is what he used in the attack. Anybody else remember it that way or is mind playing tricks on me?


I remember it.


----------



## PaulS

The weapon removed from the trunk was a shotgun - not an AR type but a military "style" semi-auto shotgun.

There were a lot of incongruities in the media reports - a lot of missing and mis-information.

I couldn't swear that it was hoaxed but I couldn't swear it wasn't either but the only reason they want to build a new school is to remove "the memories" of the shooting. Those "memories" should be kept alive so the next nut job that tries the same thing is gunned down before he can get a second shot off.


----------



## Goose

Along with the reason that PaulS mentioned, the school was also taken down because to renovate it and bring it up to code so that students could be sent back in, tons of asbestos would have had to be removed. It was actually cheaper to start new than it was to try to renovate that building.

And the media making mistakes doesn't mean conspiracy. It means the media sucks, and will say anything on air to make money no matter how baseless it is. Which is something we should all be fully aware of.


----------



## oddapple

Seems like it was the anti gun crowd and school district doing anything to make money and the main media mistake (or was it just an American..) I saw was that person who had the camera on before that "grieving father" actor went on camera, to fake grieve over a fake daughter and then shamelessly solicit donations from people. 
I guess if I could see one official death record from there? It might help? Anyway, sorry that after having an actor for "dead cheeldren!!" Has me thinking there are plenty actors up there....
Oh and I forgot the fire dept where the rehearsal was. Money for the fire station too.


----------



## Mish

Wow, just wow. 
Ummmm...I believe death certificates were released.


----------



## retired guard

Sadly I believe the events of that day did happen. My heart goes out to the families who lost loved ones. Did we see a media trying to make the news or at least say anything to keep viewers watching them instead of the competition? Yes! Did we see politicians practically dancing on little dead bodies to advance their personal agendas? Yes! What can we actually learn from this? 
1) The teachers and employees who gave their lives trying to protect the children, have my respect and admiration. However their sacrifice was in vain. The killing did not stop when a teacher died but when armed response arrived.
2) How many of the measures since proposed would have stopped or prevented this? Back ground checks? It murdered it's mother and stole a gun(s). Magazine capacity restrictions? Not much difference in one thirty rounder or three ten rounder's. Outlaw AW? What happened at the Naval Yard with a shotgun? 
3) Could anything have worked? Having armed personnel on campus has often stopped incidents or at least ended them early saving lives. Sadly this is the solution that has been most ridiculed and dismissed until it was pointed out Obama keeps armed protection at school for his children. Now he pays it lip service and proposes funding that would protect one out of every four hundred schools. Another solution that has been proposed and ridiculed is the elimination of gun free zones. What do schools post offices Luby's and the Washington Naval Yard have in common? All gun free zones and all the scenes of mass murder. What a coincidence.
Let's not let these tragedies be spun by either the ignorant media nor the manipulative politicians.


----------



## oddapple

Mish said:


> Wow, just wow.
> Ummmm...I believe death certificates were released.


You are saying that you know of an official report of a death, not "facebook" or newspaper/tv, but an official report? I don't -


----------



## Mish

oddapple said:


> You are saying that you know of an official report of a death, not "facebook" or newspaper/tv, but an official report? I don't -


I didn't personally see a death certificate. So, yeah after reading *many* sites that stated they were released, I'm leaning towards that. 
Nearly all 26 Newtown massacre victims suffered ?multiple gunshot wounds,? death certificates reveal | New York Post


----------

